# Clownfish Setup



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

I just bought a 20 gal tank. I'm new(ish) to saltwater (I have a 4 gal cube with two upside down jellyfish & snails). I read the sticky but have some questions.

First..I'm not ready for corals or reef...I want to do fish only. Actually two small clownfish and possibly a couple other small fish. 

How much sand do I need? 

Do I need a live rock? I bought Instant Ocean Bio-Spira. I've never used a start up bacteria before. I have 3 FW tanks and must be dumb luck - I've never waited for the tank to cycle. 

How long does said cycle take? 

I don't have any of it set up yet...wanted to make sure I do it correctly. 

Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

So i should get a live rock and cycle it that way. not use the bio-spira? how much rock do i need for 20 gal?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

krissytina said:


> First..I'm not ready for corals or reef...I want to do fish only. Actually two small clownfish and possibly a couple other small fish.
> 
> How much sand do I need?


A 20lb bag of sand in a 20-gallon long tank will get you started.

I'll share with you how I initially set up my reef tank...

Live Sand Bio-Activ Live® Aragonite - No Waiting...Just Add Fish!®

For sand I used aragonite black beach sand and the link to the product I bought is above. I bought it at Petco. Unlike the lighter colored sands, it usually looks clean. That being said, I've seen some beautiful light colored sand beds. The aragonite sand has some variable texture but it's still soft and round enough for gobies, jawfish, and wrasse to safely dive into...and they do, a lot. It's considered a "live" product and I believe some of my bags MAY have contained live beneficial bacteria as they contained other living organisms such as live asteria starfish...however... you can't count on all bags being "live". Some bags may be old or they may have been mishandled ie: exposed to heat or freezing temps...ya just never know. For a FOWLR I’d go with a sand bed between 1”-2”. Start with a 20lb bag. There's little benefit to a 2"-3" sand bed, maybe some downfall, and those who have sand beds deeper than 4" are implementing what's known as a "Deep Sand Bed"- a filtering science all it’s own and not necessary (IMO) for a FOWLR (Fish Only With Live Rock). 

FYI…I eventually went with a deep sand bed myself but soon realized with it came with some strict rules that I've found inconvenient at times. That being said, I have several animals that are beyond sensitive to nitrates that benefit greatly from my deeper sand. If/when you decide to keep corals or nitrate-sensitive inverts such as anemones, do educate youself about the benefits of a Deep Sand Bed.



krissytina said:


> Do I need a live rock? I bought Instant Ocean Bio-Spira. I've never used a start up bacteria before. I have 3 FW tanks and must be dumb luck - I've never waited for the tank to cycle.
> 
> How long does said cycle take?


Yes you need rock. The rock doesn’t need to be live when it initially goes into your tank. Eventually it will become live as organisms take up residence within it. The whole “Live Rock” thing can be confusing…or at least it was to me. So instead of confusing you with advice about live rock that sometime isn’t live, I’ll share a video with you instead.

Live Rock Tips - Benefits/Uncured/Cured/Dry - YouTube
For me personally, the process of selecting the rocks has been as rewarding as selecting my fish and coral. There are some beautiful rocks out there and since they will also serve as homes for your fish you’d be wise to be selective. Nearly all my rocks were selected individually from sellers on ebay. Many “rocks” are in fact dead corals. Last year I got a couple pieces from this eBay seller that are spectacular. They’re interesting to look at, they give the fish places to hide which reduces aggression and stress, and their high calcium make-up buffers the water….both practical and beautiful.

Natural Blue Ridge Coral Choose The One You Like | eBay This is just a small example of what this eBay seller offers. Go to his eBay store and search “coral”. Each auction listing will have several pieces to choose from.

As far as how long it will take for your tank to cycle, that’s impossible to guess. I’ve seen claims of 2 weeks (sounds fishy) all the way up to 2 months. The Biospira may speed things up. That being said, you’ll never regret being patient. And you’ll never regret NEVER putting fish into an aquarium that’s not fully cycled.

Regarding clownfish…what kind are you thinking? 

I strongly encourage you to not buy your stock from a chain pet store. Consider buying directly from reputable breeders and keepers. Clownfish are an investment…they live for a very long time. No sense starting out with something acutely or chronically inferior. I personally love all the different subfamilies of clowns. Clownfish are like potato chips…it’s hard to stop with one.



krissytina said:


> I don't have any of it set up yet...wanted to make sure I do it correctly.
> 
> Thanks!


You're a wise woman.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you Goby! 
I did pick up a 20 lb bag of live sand yesterday - pretty sure it's the brand you posted a link for. 
I also picked up some dry (base? is what the dealer called it)rock...
The place I purchased the rock also breeds clowns (I want the ocellaris). He said once I get everything set up with the live sand and the bio-spira I should have no issue adding two of these fish within a day or two. 
I still don't have this together - just picked up sand & rock yesterday - now i think i have everything i need....i'm in no rush to get the two clown fish. 
The breeder also said that the API test kit i have for freshwater would work for saltwater as well for me to check ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. i looked at both kits yesterday and the color charts seem to be the same.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

You're welcome! I love sharing what I've learned with others! 



krissytina said:


> The place I purchased the rock also breeds clowns (I want the ocellaris). He said once I get everything set up with the live sand and the bio-spira I should have no issue adding two of these fish within a day or two.


I'm glad to hear you're not in any hurry to add the clowns cuz I have several nano SW aquariums where clownfish reside and I can say with absolute certainty that 2-days, regardless of cycling products, is very bad advice. The worst. Time has nothing to do with it. It's all about the water chemistry. Every rock cured or uncured is different. Every bag of live sand is different. Every "bacteria-in-a-bottle" is different...even 2 bags of sand or 2 bottles of bacteria of the same name brand, sitting side-by-side on the same shelf, will be different. I know this for absolute certain as I've used them. Every cycle is different. For the long term health of clownfish, it's unwise to place them in a tank that's not completely cycled. It's not that they won't survive- many do, it's that their gills will sustain a certain amount of damage and subsequent scar tissue that sentences them to a lifetime of pulmonary disease comparable to human lung diseases. 

I love Ocellaris...especially the hybrids. I had a few successful spawns last spring and summer and have had a lot of fun learning about that whole process. 

Knowing chemistry like I do, I can't wrap my head around how a test kit could have the same color readings for chemical elements in FW versus SW. He may be right, I'd just wanna double check that. The testing chemicals themselves may be identical but I don't see how the color charts could be the same, especially for ammonia...nitrates maybe.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

i'll pick up a sw test kit...thanks for the photos


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

Just set up the tank...milky, but I was told to expect that.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

how soon do i need to test the water? 
i had some foam on top last night..it's now gone down a lot. i'm guessing that's all the bacteria?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

krissytina said:


> how soon do i need to test the water?
> i had some foam on top last night..it's now gone down a lot. i'm guessing that's all the bacteria?


The foam is an accumulation of a lot of stuff but it's mostly from sticky organics that get stuck to air bubbles and then clump together. With new set ups there's other residues mixed in the foam as well like cleaning solutions etc. Keep the water surface moving and the filter will do the rest. I'm not a big fan of using carbon 24/7 but I do run it off and on in new builds.

I like to test my water right away to get a baseline reading and then I test about every other day, make comparisons, and retest accordingly. There's really not a right or wrong day to start testing though.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

Tank is fully cycled now - think the live rock & live sand helped. 
First water change was a success (very careful not to cause a sandstorm). 
I added a sicce powerhead for added circulation. 
How do I make sure the tank has adequate oxygen? 
Can I add an air pump & stone like I have with my freshwater setups?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

guy at the lfs told me the same thing about air stones - he told me to lower the water level to create more of a fall off the filter..this is causing major salt creep and driving me insane. 
the powerhead is mid level - after reading this morning, should i relocate it to about an inch under the water level and aim it up so its breaking the surface?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

roger that - i'll relocate it tonight. Thanks!


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

been a while, thought i'd post an update. 
the tank is doing well (20 gal set up in October), 2 oscellaris clowns, bristle star, bullet goby, blue damsel (first test fish), cleaner shrimp, a couple turbo's and smaller sand sifting snails.
i upgraded the lighting in dec to a fluval marine & reef full spectrum led and have added a couple zooanthids (sp) and a torch coral. 
yesterday the lfs talked me into a condylactis anemone, and now i'm freaking out over it... was this a bad idea? will it nuke my tank? should i take it back?


----------

